# Ili



## jakojako (Jul 5, 2012)

*Taken from *Socioscope ILI - Wikisocion
*
All comes to those who know how to wait*

Now, it's time to describe the intuitive- the logical intro-faiththose, to [sirech] ILI. Behind the appearance of “impenetrable” calmness is hidden the thin, pensive, sensitive soul. It lives in another time, on its personal rhythm. It seems that it can govern its flow, slow down or accelerate its motion. Applying almost no efforts for this, it manages to not be late anywhere. Moreover, even if it decides to be late for a meeting, nevertheless it will hardly turn out to be late. The only exception - if this encounter is in no way necessary to it, but even then it arrives late on the same time interval, which does not change in the course of its entire life.
The concept of fuss is not compatible with it. Never hurrying, it still manages to have time to do everything planned. It very much loves to reason on the themes connected in the course of time, on changes (in politics, in people's lives, in the weather): “Soon it will be autumn…”, “How quickly life passes, it seems only yesterday was the first call, and now final, "After twenty minutes will be the half-eighth”.
*If I say so, it means that it will be*

Strong intuition enables it to move away to the side when it begins “to smell of fried oil”, hence it rarely falls into trouble.
Do you know the difference between the clever person and the wise? The clever can always cope with trouble, but the wise - will simply not fall into it.
It has the strongest scent to everything which can become unsafe. It relates cautiously to any undertakings, it is critically disposed to the forecasts of apropos “rosy prospects”; will masterly pour out a tub of cold water on the enthusiast. It always warns others of the possible troubles and failures on their way. And most offensive of all, it almost always happens to be right!
He knows the time required for one action or another, taking into account initial rockings, unplanned changes and failures. Moreover, it can fairly accurately predict how it can end. The latter fact causes it to be sometimes lazy to act (and who likes to read detective stories, if their outcome is known in advance).

In ACTION: [video=facebook;107784272715800]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=107784272715800&set=vb.163682877549&type=2&theater[/video]

I just find connecting the video and the description really funny


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol. That man has _very _good intuition of time I'd be worried doing what he did in case I happen to trip or drop something.

I often find (machine?) translations cute too^-^.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

Warren Buffett:
"http://youtu.be/4xinbuOPt7c?t=25m28s"

Ni seems likely. A pairing with T seems likely. And his attitude of "I don't give a shit about other people's opinions" seems like a symptom of IP temperament. So ILIs, do you see anything of yourself in this man?






As an aside, I have no fucking clue what type Charlie Rose is. INFJ?


----------



## jakojako (Jul 5, 2012)

esq said:


> Warren Buffett:
> "http://youtu.be/4xinbuOPt7c?t=25m28s"
> 
> Ni seems likely. A pairing with T seems likely. And his attitude of "I don't give a shit about other people's opinions" seems like a symptom of IP temperament. So ILIs, do you see anything of yourself in this man?


I believe he's sensor. Look carefully what he talks about. All he talks about is concrete reality, facts, data, NUMBERS. 
So, I would say he's ISTJ. 
His attitude you mention stems from his enneagram type Five.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

jakojako said:


> I believe he's sensor. Look carefully what he talks about. All he talks about is concrete reality, facts, data, NUMBERS.
> So, I would say he's ISTJ.
> His attitude you mention stems from his enneagram type Five.


Socionics S is not the same as MBTI S though. In socionics S is about the body and taking action. Se is about taking action and showing displays of power, to draw energy from the external world, and Si is about focusing on your body and what feels in your body.


----------

